# Online auction of lab equipment in Cleveland



## zito (Dec 8, 2018)

Hopefully I'm posting this in the proper forum, if not then my apologies and moderators please feel free to move it to the correct area.

In my regular line of work, I end up attending a LOT of auctions, so I am of course on a number of email lists advertising various auctions. This one came up in my inbox, and while it's way out of my area geographically, I thought perhaps some members might be interested and/or be able to make use of something. There are currently lots of items with either low or no bids.

It's an online-only timed auction for a bunch of lab equipment, most of which is located in Cleveland, Ohio. I apologise for not having a link available, but my regular PC is unavailable, and I am posting from phone, which I don't use much for online, and am not very familiar with.

Anyways, the auction is on bidspotter.com, a company that handles the online bidding portion for many auction companies, and is listed under the Proxio Group. So if you go to bidspotter's site and use their search feature with that name, it will bring up that auction.

Just noting that I am not affiliated with any of the companies involved, I just thought a member here may be able to pick up some needed equipment


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 8, 2018)

I might be doing something wrong, but I didn't get any results with proxio group or proxio.  

Dave


----------



## zito (Dec 8, 2018)

My apologies. If you enter "bidspotter proxio group" in your search engine, not on the bidspotter site search feature it should pull it up for you, at least it did for me. If you go to the bispotter site directly, go down their main page to the different categories of auctions, and the Proxio auction is the 5th under "Laboratory Equipment" auctions heading. Failing that, I used the "search lots" search feature and looked for "balance scales" which I remembered they had a few of, and that pulled it up for me as well. Hope that helps.

Edit- There may be some difference because I'm viewing their "mobile" version of the website, not sure if you or others are using a PC. I think the easiest way would probably be to just look under the lab equipment heading for proxio


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 8, 2018)

That worked better.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 8, 2018)

Maybe this link works https://www.bidspotter.com/en-us/auction-catalogues/search-filter?clientID=The%20Proxio%20Group%20Ltd

Göran


----------

